# Audio Pareidolia vs Echovox Apps.



## johnny (Jun 22, 2015)

Below is a web link to a good article on the Audio Pareidolia effect. 

While searching on youtube for urban exploration videos on the weekend, 
I happened to come across people posting vids of smartphone apps that talk to spirits.
I found this quite by accident, apparently its very popular at the moment.

Here is a scientific explanation for the uncanny results.
(I consider this practice to be sorcery in the same vein as ouji boards)


http://ghosthuntevents.co.uk/reports/echovox-is-a-fake-app/


----------



## Leslie (Jun 28, 2015)

Interesting.


----------

